# Joystick ggf. weiteres Zubehör für Flugsimulatoren gesucht!



## Rabowke (14. Mai 2014)

*Joystick ggf. weiteres Zubehör für Flugsimulatoren gesucht!*

Mahlzeit,

nach langem hin und her hab ich das OK meiner Verlobten bekommen, meinen Pilotenschein machen zu "dürfen". Um dafür bzw. dabei 'üben' zu können, habe ich mich entschieden X-Plane 10 zu erwerben, da hier als mitgeliefertes Flugzeug eine Cessna 172 dabei ist.

Allerdings hab ich in div. Foren gelesen, dass man für X-Plane *zwingend* einen Joystick, idealerweise mit weiteren Komponenten wie Schub etc., benötigt, ein (360)Gamepad, was ich besitze, absolut unbrauchbar sein soll.

Mein MS Sidewinder hab ich nach dem Release von Freelancer entsorgt ...  

D.h. im Moment bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Joystick, mit dem ich Flugsimulatoren, keine Actionspiele, sinnvoll bedienen kann. Ich hab mich z.B. ein Video angeschaut, wie jemand ein Tutorial für X-Plane mit einer Cessna gespielt hat. 

Joystick *zwingend *erforderlich. 

Jemand eine Idee? Empfehlung? Hinweise? Gern auch für andere Software, wenn diese den Schwerpunkt auf Realismus setzt.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2014)

Selbstverständlich wäre ein Gamepad völlig ungeeignet - du wolltest doch nicht ernsthaft per Gamepad "echtes" Fliegen üben, oder "übst" Du auch Autofahren per Gamepad-Racern? ^^   

Bei waschechten Sims wird halt so extrem simuliert, dass Du da keinesfalls mit den lächerlichen Triggern und dem kurzen Stick eines Gamepads auskommst. Hier hast Du ein aktuelles Special zu Spielegeräten, auch Joysticks: Gamepads, Lenkräder und Joysticks - Marktübersicht und Tipps zum Kauf

Was hattest Du denn als Budget gedacht? Die Sache ist die, dass es offenbar entweder "Billigkram" für maximal 50€ gibt, wo es zwar auch bereits Produkte mit separatem Schubregler (HOTAS) gibt, aber bei denen vlt. die Qualität insgesamt nicht so dolle ist, oder halt direkt was ab 100 Euro aufwärts. Gut genug ist sicher der Saitek X52 Flight Control für 100€, der ist (wie an sich so gut wie alle anderen Joysticks) einem Kampfflieger oder Passagierjet nachempfunden, halt Stick + Schub Saitek X52 Flight Control System, USB (PC) (103535) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  . Falls Du auf ner Maschine mit "Yoke"-Lenkrad ausgebildet werden wirst, kämte das Saitek Pro Flight Yoke in Frage, das hat eben so ein Ochsenhorn-förmiges Lenkrad (Yoke) Saitek Pro Flight Yoke System, USB (PC) (106994) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Oder vlt reicht doch einer unter 50€ - der Thrustmaster hier T.Flight Hotas Stick X: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  da kann man wohl auch den Schubregler "abstecken" und separat platzieren: http://www.theorigin.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=3094&d=1382530283


----------



## Rabowke (14. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Antwort und dem Artikel. 

Budget hab ich mir keines gestellt, eben weil ich keine Ahnung habe ...  

Folgende zwei Geräte hab ich mir "selbst" bei Amazon.de rausgesucht:
Saitek X52 Pro Flight Control System Joystick für PC: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=455353687&pf_rd_i=301128

Das man mit einem Gamepad nicht fliegen lernt, ist mir klar ... aber du kannst mit einem 30 EUR Wheel durchaus GTR steuern. Nur X-Plane mit dem 360 Pad geht absolut nicht.


----------



## svd (14. Mai 2014)

Dann würde ich unbedingt zur Saitek Homepage gehen.
Da "MadCatz" jetzt die "Spielsachen" verkauft, wird unter dem Saitek Label hauptsächlich "ernsthafte" Peripherie vertrieben.

Da das Budget egal ist, findest du dort eine Menge, teils Cessna lizensiertes, Zeug, welches, zT speziell den "Flight Simulator X", noch realistischer macht.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2014)

Das Warthog ist natürlich Top, auch wenn der Preis für manch einen "zu viel" für die "Mehrleistung" im Vergleich zu einem Modell für 100-150€ sein wird. Und ich weiß nicht genau, ob die Kippschalter auch für zivile Sims taugen, denn der Wahrthog heißt Warthog, weil er sich an der Original Steuerung des Tiefflug-Anti-Tank-Kampfflieger A-10C Warthog orientiert. Zu dem Flieger gibt es auch eine eigene waschechte Hardcore-Sim DCS A-10C Warthog (PC): Amazon.de: Games 

Der Saitek X52 Pro ist vom Prinzip her der gleiche wie der nicht-Pro, den ich postete - da solltest Du mal schauen, ob da wirklich wichtige Unterschiede sind. 


ps: ich weiß nicht, ob nicht sogar solche Pedale http://www.amazon.de/Saitek-Pro-Flight-Rudder-Pedals/dp/B000H67DDY  Sinn machen. is halt die Frage, ob Dein Ausbildungs-Flugzeug ne Pedalbedienung hat oder nicht ^^


----------



## McDrake (14. Mai 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort und dem Artikel.
> 
> Budget hab ich mir keines gestellt, eben weil ich keine Ahnung habe ...
> 
> ...



Der X52Pro ist schon ein fettes Teil.
Von dem hatte ich jeweils einen Ausgestellt und per USB und Netzteil "zum leuchten" gebracht.
Man konnte darauf wetten, dass 80% der Männer, die daran vorbei gingen, zumindest mal kurz Hand daran angelegt hat.
Würd den aber eher für Militär-Sims empfehlen. Auch wegen der ganzen Belegung.

Für den XPlane würd ich dann auch eher das Yoke-System empfehlen, welches man ja gegebenenfalls dann mit verschiedenen Panels immer weiter aufrüsten kann.


----------



## svd (14. Mai 2014)

Ja, der Warthog Flugschein wäre natürlich cooler. 
Wenn du deiner Zukünftigen erzählst, dass die A-10 mit nur einem Triebwerk und einem halb zerschossenem Flügel noch sicher heimfliegt, nimmt ihr das bestimmt auch die Sorge um dein Wohl.

Oh, willst du nicht noch zwei Monitore dazukaufen? Deine 780Ti fadisiert sich ja eh nur. Und für einen Flugsimulator wär's perfekt.


----------



## Chemenu (14. Mai 2014)

Der Warthog hat keine Twist-Funktion. Extra Pedale sind daher ein Muss um das Seitenruder bedienen zu können.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Mai 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Ja, der Warthog Flugschein wäre natürlich cooler.
> Wenn du deiner Zukünftigen erzählst, dass die A-10 mit nur einem Triebwerk und einem halb zerschossenem Flügel noch sicher heimfliegt, nimmt ihr das bestimmt auch die Sorge um dein Wohl.
> 
> Oh, willst du nicht noch zwei Monitore dazukaufen? Deine 780Ti fadisiert sich ja eh nur. Und für einen Flugsimulator wär's perfekt.


 Hehe ... ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir diesen LG Monitor kaufe. 

Aber dein Tipp mit "geh auf saitek.de" war echt super, weil ich jetzt nämlich überlege, mir das Cessna Equipment zu kaufen. Ich spiele sonst keine FlugSims, schon garnicht militärische. 

Warum gibt es eigentlich nicht ein horizontales Trimmrad? Ich könnte schwören, dass die Cessna ein horizontales und vertikales Trimmrad besitzt.

Japp, hier mal das Cockpit: http://img15.nnm.me/2/9/7/1/5/90c7c50b9140a7eb4981992ed73.jpg


----------



## Chemenu (15. Mai 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Warum gibt es eigentlich nicht ein horizontales Trimmrad? Ich könnte schwören, dass die Cessna ein horizontales und vertikales Trimmrad besitzt.


 Das horizontale Trimrad wäre für die Seitenruder-Trimmung. Ich behaupte jetzt mal die würdest Du sowieso nie brauchen/benutzen.
Höhenruder-Trimmung ist wichtig, ja. Aber Trimmung fürs Seitenruder habe ich noch nie verwendet, und ich hab schon so einige Flugstunden am PC.  
Und wenn Du es doch brauchen solltest lässt sich die Funktion auch auf Tasten legen.
Und im virtuellen Cockpit können die Trimräder ja auch noch per Mausrad bewegt werden.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Mai 2014)

Vom Warthog HOTAS würde ich, wenn es um Sportflugzeuge wie die Cessna 172 geht, die Finger lassen ... lohnt sich einfach nicht. Ich würde da auch das Saitek Pro Flight Cessna Yoke System in Kombination mit den Saitek Pro Flight Rudder Pedals nehmen. Kostet zusammen weniger als das Warthog HOTAS allein ohne Pedale und du für Sportflugzeuge reicht das auf jeden Fall. Pedale solltest du auf jeden Fall dazunehmen, allein schon das Motor/Propellerdrehmoment macht die Nutzung bei Start und Landung auf jeden Fall nötig, wenn du ohne unrealistische Flughilfen fliegen willst.

Wofür du aber evtl. noch ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben solltest, ist die Cessna 172N Skyhawk II für X-Plane von Carenado. Die mitgelieferten Flugzeuge (ist sowohl bei FSX, als auch bei X-Plane der Fall) sind nett, aber viel mehr auch nicht. Das Addon kostet nochmal ca. 25 Dollar und die Carenado Flugzeuge sind diesen Preis auf jeden Fall wert. Du kannst dir auch Original Checklisten aus dem Internet runterladen und die Flieger damit fliegen.

Wenn dann noch ein paar Euro übrig sind, kannst du auch noch über TrackIR 5 nachdenken. Das ist ein Infrarot Headtrackingsystem, das am Kopfhörerbügel befestigt wird, mit dem du dich im Cockpit frei umschauen kannst, ohne Tasten oder die Maus dafür benutzen zu müssen. Sehr nützlich um manche Schalter zu erreichen, die sich außerhalb des Blickfeldes befinden oder verdeckt sind. Außerdem erleichtert es die Orientierung, da du andere Flugzeuge, die Umgebung, den Flughafen usw. leichter im Blick behalten kannst. Leider ist das Ding mit derzeit ca. 200 Euro für die Version mit dem Infrarot Trackclip Pro (die günstigere Version nutzt nur Reflektoren, die deutlich weniger präzise sind) relativ teuer. Die Technik ist simpel, aber die einzige derzeitige Alternative, die ich kenne, wäre ein selbstgebasteltes System. Egal ob zivile oder militärische Flugsimulationen ... ist kein Muss, aber sehr komfortabel. Ich persönlich fliege nicht mehr ohne.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Warum gibt es eigentlich nicht ein horizontales  Trimmrad? Ich könnte schwören, dass die Cessna ein horizontales und  vertikales Trimmrad besitzt.


 
Die Cessna 172 hat nur Höhenrudertrimmung (also das vertikale Trimmrad). Seiten- und Querrudertrimmung gibt es bei den meisten kleinen Flugzeugen nicht, da es einfach nicht nötig ist. Bei Wetterverhältnissen, wo das nötig wäre, fliegt so ein Flugzeug nicht, die Höhenrudertrimmung dagegen braucht man ständig, da man je nach Schub, Geschwindigkeit, Gewichtsverteilung und Windverhältnissen immer dran gedreht wird. Ist nicht nur komfortabel, sondern spart auch Treibstoff, da nicht das gesamte Höhenruder damit beeinflusst wird, sondern nur kleine Trimmflächen, die daran befestigt sind.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Ich hab mir jetzt des Cessna Saitek System bestellt, allerdings erstmal ohne Pedale ... werd mir diese später bestellen. 

Schon mit dem Yoke hab ich meine holde Verlobte geschockt, sie dachte erst, ich veräppel sie. 

Danke für die Checklisten, werd ich mir morgen mal genauer ansehen. An ein IR System hab ich auch gedacht, allerdings hab ich im Forum von X-Plane gelesen, dass die nächste Version wohl angeblich Support für Occulus Rift bieten soll. 

Da mich das OR eh interessiert, wäre das ggf. eine interessante Erweiterung ... auch losgelöst zum X-Plane Simulator.

Was die Querrudertrimmung betrifft ... ich weiß nicht mit was für einer Maschine in Namibia geflogen sind, IMO war es definitiv eine Cessna, nur kA welches Modell. Das Flugzeug bot Platz für fünf Leute ( inkl. Pilot ) und hatte, wie bereits angesprochen, zwei Trimmräder. 

Aber wollen wir es mal nicht übertreiben ... das dient ja wirklich nur zum Reinschnuppern. Nachdem ich gestern Abend mal die theoretischen Fragen durchgegangen bin, kam ich kurz ins Grübeln!


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Schon mit dem Yoke hab ich meine holde Verlobte geschockt, sie dachte erst, ich veräppel sie.


 Komische Frau - ein Yoke ist ja schließlich kein Joke ^^


----------



## Rabowke (19. Mai 2014)

Sooo ... ich hab jetzt einige Tutorials und auch Flugstunden für X-Plane hinter mir. 

In wieweit ist die Steuerung bzw. Navigation per VOR / ADF und, vllt. auch wichtig, die automatisierte Kommunikation mit dem Tower realistisch?

Ich wurde jetzt etwas unsicher, als der Typ im Tutorial plötzlich meinte, die Steuerung bzw. Bedienung von VOR / ADF sei nicht wirklich realitätsgetreu bzw. "in der Realität benutzbar". 

Ich hab mir ja das Yoke + X-Plane eben gerade als Übungsmittel angeschafft.


----------

